# Western Tornado LT for sale



## Beno72 (Oct 24, 2017)

This is a 2014 Western Tornado LT dual electric motor variable speed control.

Was used in 14/15 a good amount and very little in 15/16 and 16/17. I have all wiring and control, cover . It does have a slight bent spinner shaft but works fine. Shakes a little at high spinner speed but I typically use it around half speed.
$1200. Dave @ 724-730-8593


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Looks like an old snow ex 8000


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

That's exactly what it is. Same controll box and everything.
I've never had any problems with my snow ex's of the "same" series.


Considering trades?


----------

